# Qctp Rack Sytem



## Firestopper (Sep 9, 2015)

Good morning to all!
I tried the search and came up empty. I'm thinking of machining an aluminum QCTP rack that I can mount to the end of a workbench located near the lathe. Anyone have any cool ideas and photos of said rack system?
With the many talented members,I'm sure there no need to reinvent the wheel.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 9, 2015)

There was one a couple of months ago, a sheet of aluminum with flat angles riveted to it in columns, it looked like it could hold 3 or 4 dozen tool holders.


----------



## jfcayron (Sep 9, 2015)

firestopper said:


> I tried the search and came up empty.


Coincidence: I searched for exactly that on Monday. My best luck was to google "quick change tool post rack".
There is not a lot, but some good ideas, including this forum, of course.


----------



## roadie33 (Sep 9, 2015)

Farmer made this one and is very sturdy.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/tooling-i-needed.32457/#post-274198


----------



## aliva (Sep 9, 2015)

This what  i made using Cantruss and aluminum angle


----------



## Franko (Sep 9, 2015)

I keep my QCTP tool holders in a Rubber Made organizer tray in a drawer. 

One handy thing I do is to keep them orientated to differentiate which ones clamp to the side or back of the tool post. The ones for the side of the QCTP are lined up on a front to back axis, and the back holders are lined up side to side with the dovetails in the proper orientation – side holders with dovetail facing right, and back holders dovetail facing toward me.


----------



## schor (Sep 9, 2015)

I made this one.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the input gents. Some very good ideas, I appreciate It.
I'm hooked on HM.


----------



## Dan_S (Sep 9, 2015)

in the next week or two I'm going to be making a tool rack like this one of P.K., except I will be using wood, as wood is much faster to make dovetails in.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lathe-tool-storage-racks.27940/#post-245072


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Sep 9, 2015)

I just whipped up a quicky from scraps around the place, this was set up for my KDK tool holder but put it on ebay and went with Aloris type AXA because the tool holders are far cheaper. Had to grind about 1/8in to have the AXA type fit the rack.


----------



## taycat (Sep 10, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> There was one a couple of months ago, a sheet of aluminum with flat angles riveted to it in columns, it looked like it could hold 3 or 4 dozen tool holders.



That may have been mine not at comp with pics on or at home but think it holds 45.
Not sure how to link it using kindle.
Works a treat as mounted between my two lathes that both use same tool holder.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 10, 2015)

Hope to see more pics. 
Thanks for sharing so far!


----------



## taycat (Sep 11, 2015)

heres mine ans it holds 35 not 45.


----------



## extropic (Sep 11, 2015)

aliva said:


> This what  i made using Cantruss and aluminum angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that rack is clever. Simple, quick, inexpensive, adjustable; excellent.


----------



## hman (Sep 11, 2015)

firestopper said:


> Good morning to all!
> I tried the search and came up empty. I'm thinking of machining an aluminum QCTP rack that I can mount to the end of a workbench located near the lathe. Anyone have any cool ideas and photos of said rack system?


Here's another thread containing what you're searching for: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lathe-tool-storage-racks.27940/


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks John, 
A lot more great ideas.


----------



## Dan_S (Sep 20, 2015)

This is the one I finished up the other day, it will hold 34 AXA holders.
http://www.dans-hobbies.com/2015/09/19/qctp-holder-rack/


----------



## churchjw (Sep 21, 2015)

Here is the one I made based on the ones you guys posted. https://www.flickr.com/photos/24370911@N08/17154120447/in/album-72157651933445230/


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 21, 2015)

Zmotorsports made one using Superstrut mounted to the back splash. I just copied it using 1.25 aluminum angle cut to 1.6" pieces which are attached to the Superstrut twist in nuts. The aluminum won't hurt the tool holders. Get about 15 holders in 2 feet. Must say I do like taycat's.
Dave.


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 22, 2015)

Here is my ugly but functional holders.
I didn't have any metal material so I used 2x4 wood cut down to 1 1/2 to 1 5/8 and then cut double 30* angles so I could mount two holders on each block and screwed the blocks to a 3/4 x 1 5/8 strip of wood for mounting


----------



## hman (Sep 22, 2015)

jocat54 said:


> Here is my ugly but functional holders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think they look pretty nice.  The "bow tie" effect is pretty neat.  Nice, functional design.


----------



## chefjuke (Jan 25, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 25, 2017)

I quit building racks. Some one always fills them with every thing but what the are meant fore.


----------

